# Which Vacuum to get?



## deadkndys

So I was thinking on getting a vacuum chamber kit but  I see theres a few options. What kind of product can I expect with a 3  CFM pump with a 2 quart chamber? Would using a larger chamber and a  larger pump just be for bigger yields? 

Also whats the difference between single and double staged?


----------



## Hackerman

I got the Shattervac with a 3 CFM pump and a 2 qt Pyrex dish and it works great for me.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hackerman, got a link?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hackerman said:


> I got the Shattervac with a 3 CFM pump and a 2 qt Pyrex dish and it works great for me.


 
any pics of results?


----------



## deadkndys

Im thinking on buying the vac and pump separate. Seems like a better deal as the vacuum pumps are only 50 dollars.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-gallon-pr.../271407191493?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item3f312115c5


----------



## 000StankDank000

I use a YJ single stage 7 CFM pump. I then use a vac chamber that I got from a scientific wholesaler.

2 stage is for AC techs more so then BHO.

Pro tip . Put ball valve in between pump and chamber or the vaccum will suck oil out of pump to chamber


----------



## Hackerman

AluminumMonster said:


> Hackerman, got a link?



This is the one I bought. I like it because you can swap out the dish with a standard Pyrex 1.75 qt bowl. The seal is on the top, not the bowl so any standard one works. I have definitely used more than one bowl at a time and it was a nice feature.

Everything seemed to work great for the few times I used it. I still don't like BHO as my every day smoke so I still have plenty from my last batch. Now, bubble hash on the other hand, I go through about 3 or 4 grams a day. LOL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shatter-Vac.../301334247961?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item4628ebba19


----------



## Hackerman

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> any pics of results?



There is a thread here with a bunch of pics but here are a couple of the results. I never got the entire technique dialed in 100%. 

View attachment bho-shattered.jpg


View attachment bho-3.jpg


View attachment bho-1.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud

Hackerman said:


> I got the Shattervac with a 3 CFM pump and a 2 qt Pyrex dish and it works great for me.



Cool i just looked at that 1 lastnite and i am thinking about getting it! BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud

I also found it cheaper to buy them seperate, found a chamber an pump for 160$ total..
hey hacker how long do you leave it in the chamber?  BtL


----------



## 000StankDank000

Till it stops bubble ing even after you raise the temp


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I bet that vac'd BHO has ZERO taste...


----------



## 000StankDank000

Compared to what JAAM?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

compared to anything that wasn't vac purged...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70143


----------



## blowinthatloud

I make it on the stove an it taste killer!


----------



## 000StankDank000

Yea JAAM that's why extract artists use vacuum ovens right?
If you said dry sift I'd be with you but totally disagree with the non vac stuff taste better? High heat would kill terpines taking taste out more so then vac.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> Yea JAAM that's why extract artists use vacuum ovens right?
> If you said dry sift I'd be with you but totally disagree with the non vac stuff taste better? High heat would kill terpines taking taste out more so then vac.


 
once again you don't know what your talking about... where did anyone say anything about high heat?? its basic chemistry that when you put something under a vacuum it lowers the boiling point...  

you prob think you can get all the butane out of BHO huh??  that is simply not the case...


----------



## lyfespan

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> once again you don't know what your talking about... where did anyone say anything about high heat?? its basic chemistry that when you put something under a vacuum it lowers the boiling point...
> 
> 
> 
> you prob think you can get all the butane out of BHO huh??  that is simply not the case...




So since you are so educated on this topic can you please explain why people waste thousands of dollars on a vac oven to make exstracts with?


----------



## blowinthatloud

I just did these to runs lastnite. Taste like killer herb smokes clean.  I was gonna get a vac chamber but mine comes out pretty clean when im done.BtL 

View attachment 20150218_205330.jpg


View attachment 20150218_103212.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000

Yea vac chambers suck....
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424345617.502348.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424345626.600036.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud

Is that hard like shatter or like wax, looks good. I only do personal stuff with my trimmings i dont really need a vac. Ill spend that on seeds or my garden! BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud

How do you guys prep your bud/trim before running it? BtL


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

blowinthatloud said:


> How do you guys prep your bud/trim before running it? BtL


 
I first grind all my material in the food processer pretty fine....   then start packing your tube a little at a time and use the back of a screwdriver to pack it down...  repeat til full...   I then freeze the packed extractor for at least a few hours and chill the cans of butane in the fridge...   blast away...  :bong:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> Yea vac chambers suck....
> View attachment 222696
> 
> View attachment 222697


 
If vacs are soooo great then go spend big bucks like Hackerman on a vac to use it once then...   then when your BHO tastes like *NOTHING* you with think "why did I buy this fricken vac?"  :bong:


----------



## 000StankDank000

Your doing a good job of avoiding the question. I'm an hvac tech I own the proper tools to do my job vacuum pump included no money wasted I even own an appion G5 to run a closed loop system

So why does the vacuum take away taste?
Who do people buy vac ovens?

My meds have flavor


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> So why does the vacuum take away taste?
> Who do people buy vac ovens?
> 
> My meds have flavor


 
A.  bc putting something under a vacuum lowers the boiling points...  I did state this already but you must have missed it...

B.  for LARGE runs of BHO...  they are not buying vacs to purge less then 10g of BHO...  they are purging ounces of BHO at a time...  and long low heat purge would take DAYS to purge that amount... 

IME vac'd BHO has little to ZERO flavor/smell...


----------



## lyfespan

I found science lab vac over for pretty cheap, wondering if it would work here are the specs 
View attachment image.jpg

Fisher Scientific Model 282, Cat. No. 13-261-52 Vacuum Oven.

Temperature Range:  Ambient to 208 C ( 1 C resolution )
Heat Rise Time: Ambient to 100 X in < 30 minutes.
Temperature Set-Point Accuracy: <+/- 2 C.
Cool-Down Time: 280 C to 100 C in approx. 2.5 hours
Temperature Set-Point Reproducibility +/- 0.1 C
Temperature Control Band: +/- 0.2 C
Long Term Stability : +/- 0.3 C
Temperature Display: 3 digits LED display to nearest 1 C.
Chamber Size: 12"W x 18"D x 12"H
Chamber Volume" 1.5 cu. ft.
External Dimensions: 26"W x 23"D x 22"H
Electrical: 115VAC, 60 Hz., 1700 W


It's like 300 bux, I think I'm getting it anyways


----------



## 000StankDank000

If it all works I'd buy it for $300.


----------



## IQof420

JAAM<Lowers boiling point? Boiling point of what?the terps?the hash? What about vacuum sealed flowers?And so far I'd be smoking stanks stuff on this thread,Looks great stankdank.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

IQof420 said:


> JAAM<Lowers boiling point? Boiling point of what?the terps?the hash? What about vacuum sealed flowers?And so far I'd be smoking stanks stuff on this thread,Looks great stankdank.


 
the boiling point of everything in the sample...  THC, CBD, Terp, butane...  is everything a hard word to understand?

How bout this experiment for one of you vac "praisers":   please put a pyrex dish in your vac 1/2 full of water with a thermometer in the water and then put it under a vac and snap a pic of how *hot the water is when it starts boiling*...    come on guys this is simple someone please do it...

how bout this you guys answer some simple questions:  what temp does butane boil at???????


----------



## 000StankDank000

-1C it boils at. So under a vac it's easier to get the butane out. 

So yes JAAM you are correct with time and low heat it will boil out.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> -1C it boils at. So under a vac it's easier to get the butane out.
> 
> So yes JAAM you are correct with time and low heat it will boil out.


 
and im right about the boiling points as well...  but you can continue to ignore that....   

*bc if stankdank don't think its true then it cant possibly be right....   *


----------



## 000StankDank000

Never sad that.....Find it odd that you say if a vac is used it will have NO taste.

I'd rather have full melt hash over BHO

So JAAM you make honeycomb and wax/budder with no vac?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> Never sad that.....Find it odd that you say if a vac is used it will have NO taste.
> 
> I'd rather have full melt hash over BHO
> 
> So JAAM you make honeycomb and wax/budder with no vac?


 
for the second time: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70143


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

and heres a video about pressure and vacuuming:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glLPMXq6yc0

if it still doesn't make sense then it prob never will...  :48:


----------



## IQof420

jaam,your stuff looks great also,I'm not a "praiser",and can understand everything just fine with a decent explanation,maybe the vac.crushes the heads which would let more terps escape? I see unbusted heads in your pics i think?


----------



## Hackerman

Here's a little read on terpenes and why vacuum purging affects them..

_ That being said, he quickly determined that the substance must be terpenes. The flavorful, aromatic compounds were being lost as a result of the purging process, which explains why over-purged concentrate often has little-to-no flavor._

http://www.medicaljane.com/2013/10/30/terpene-isolation-could-be-the-future-of-cannabis/


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hackerman said:


> Here's a little read on terpenes and why vacuum purging affects them..
> 
> _That being said, he quickly determined that the substance must be terpenes. The flavorful, aromatic compounds were being lost as a result of the purging process, which explains why over-purged concentrate often has little-to-no flavor._
> 
> http://www.medicaljane.com/2013/10/30/terpene-isolation-could-be-the-future-of-cannabis/


 
:goodposting:   and this is the reason why many "experts" are adding terps back into BHO after vac purging....   for added flavor that has been lost during the vac'd purge...   :joint:


----------



## 000StankDank000

Hackerman said:


> Here's a little read on terpenes and why vacuum purging affects them..
> 
> _ That being said, he quickly determined that the substance must be terpenes. The flavorful, aromatic compounds were being lost as a result of the purging process, which explains why over-purged concentrate often has little-to-no flavor._
> 
> http://www.medicaljane.com/2013/10/30/terpene-isolation-could-be-the-future-of-cannabis/




" over purging" key word. I don't disagree with Terp will evaporate off . Same thing with too high of heat.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> " over purging" key word. I don't disagree with Terp will evaporate off . Same thing with too high of heat.


 
So please explain to me how you know when purging is done with a vac?  so you don't over purge or under purge?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> So please explain to me how you know when purging is done with a vac? so you don't over purge or under purge?


 
bump  Stank your doing a great job of avoiding my question...?


----------



## Kraven

:bump: Same here, I would like to know too please.


----------



## 000StankDank000

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> bump  Stank your doing a great job of avoiding my question...?




Just saw it .
The same way you know yours is done JAAM. 

I will tell you my way so you can pick it apart. I will pull a vac until I can take the BHO to the temp when it gets " runny" and see no more bubble reaction. Similar to how people heat purge till no more reaction.

I'm not one of these guys that vac for 15 plus hours.

So JAAM how do you make sure yours is done and NO terpene have boiled off?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> Just saw it .
> The same way you know yours is done JAAM.
> 
> I will tell you my way so you can pick it apart. I will pull a vac until I can take the BHO to the temp when it gets " runny" and see no more bubble reaction. Similar to how people heat purge till no more reaction.
> 
> I'm not one of these guys that vac for 15 plus hours.
> 
> So JAAM how do you make sure yours is done and NO terpene have boiled off?


 
So lets see some pics of your BHO...  

the duration on the vac has nothing to do with losing terps...  its how much of a vacuum you put your sample under and the temperature...

I never break 120 degrees F and with no vac im not changing any boiling points to cooking off any terps...


----------



## 000StankDank000

I posted some already in this thread


----------



## 000StankDank000

Post some of yours JAAM


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> Post some of yours JAAM


 
dude your dense...  Ive posted the link at least twice already...

and that shatter with a million bubbles trapped in it was done purging huh?  riiiiiight


----------



## 000StankDank000

Your dense bro if you think those are " Trapped bubbles" clearly we are not gonna come to an agreement . 

So what micron level should I pull my vac chamber to JAAM?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> Your dense bro if you think those are " Trapped bubbles" clearly we are not gonna come to an agreement .
> 
> So what micron level should I pull my vac chamber to JAAM?


 
if I wanted to use a vac I would set it to whatever the "experts" think bro...  good luck...  

theres nothing you can say that will convince me to ever buy or use a vac...  I have my method down and get no complaints so why change what works??  my pennies will be invested into a CLS...  :vap_smiley:

you like your vac use it...  your the only one that needs to be happy with your oil....


----------

